
10 years. 179 arrests. No white defendants. DEA tactics face scrutiny - laurex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/10-years-179-arrests-no-white-defendants-dea-tactics-face-scrutiny-in-new-york/2019/12/14/f6462242-12ce-11ea-bf62-eadd5d11f559_story.html
======
Gunax
I sympathize, but this is going to be hard to show. It sounds like they were
preparing to commit a violent robbery. And we all know that if the initial
contact is x race, he will most likely bring along co conapirators of x as
well.

So the question is how is the DEA finding the initial contact?

------
darfo
Why are tax dollars being used to catch criminals that think they are preying
on other criminals? I realize in this case the DEA are pretending to be
criminals.

